# de quand date les ibook g4?



## begonia6382 (17 Novembre 2007)

je voudrais savoir de quand date les ibooks g4. Je viens d'en acheter un d'occasion et je n'ai pas eu sa date de mise sur le marché. merci


----------



## zeph58 (17 Novembre 2007)

Tu prend MacTracker et d'apres les info sur ton mac tu saura tout dou presque sur ton modele
http://mac-gratuit.fr/gratuit-587.html

Tu a aussi sa  Coconut identity card
http://mac-gratuit.fr/telecharger/CoconutIdentityCard.html


----------



## begonia6382 (17 Novembre 2007)

est-ce que ce sont de bons portables et quels sont les problèmes que je peux rencontrer?


----------



## rizoto (17 Novembre 2007)

Oui ce sont de très bon portables. Ils sont connus pour leur robustesse et leur autonomie.

Aujourd'hui en terme de performance brutes, il sont clairement devancés mais ils permettent d'être au quotidien sans restrictions.

J'utilise un ibook 12" avec un giga de ram. il fonctionne à merveille pour aller su internet, itunes, film, faires des courriers. 

Personnellement, je trouve qu'il a aujourd'hui 2 défauts par rapport aux macbooks actuels :

La taille de son disque (40 gigas pour le mien)
La résolution de l'écran (1024*768)


----------



## Tox (17 Novembre 2007)

Il  y a toutefois un problème récurrent de soudure (puce d'alimentation de la carte graphique) qui lâche sur les 12".


----------



## rizoto (17 Novembre 2007)

Tox a dit:


> Il  y a toutefois un problème récurrent de soudure (puce d'alimentation de la carte graphique) qui lâche sur les 12".



Sur tous les 12" ou juste sur certains modèles?


----------



## pacis (17 Novembre 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> Sur tous les 12" ou juste sur certains modèles?


certain ...


----------



## Tox (17 Novembre 2007)

Oui, mais comment savoir lesquels ?  C'est pour cela que je trouve délicat de conseiller l'iBook 12" en occasion.


----------



## rizoto (17 Novembre 2007)

De mémoire, ca concernait les G3


----------



## pacis (17 Novembre 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> De mémoire, ca concernait les G3



et les G4 !! alors Rizoto ? , faut lire les news .....


----------



## zeph58 (17 Novembre 2007)

Puce Video aussi sur G4 800 je confirme mais un peu de demontage une petite couche de plastique et j en ai profiter pour changer de DD soit un G4 800 +640 Mo de Ram et un DD de 40 Go en 5400Tr, bin mme s en plaint pas au jour le jour pour faire du surf du mail et Iphoto et Bureautique, tres bonne machine et meme qu'avec 10.4.11 elle a retrouve un peu de tonus comme mon PB 12'

Elle attend je change mon PB pour le recuperer


----------



## Lamar (17 Novembre 2007)

C'est vrai l'iBook G4 12" est une tr&#232;s chouette machine, encore d'actualit&#233; pour une utilisation de base (bureautique, internet, etc...). C'est la machine qui m'a fait switcher, c'est vous dire si je l'aime. je suis passer au MacBook, parce que j'ai une &#226;me de geek (tout au fond de moi), mais j'ai toujours mon iBook, en r&#233;serve.


----------



## ymathias (18 Novembre 2007)

J'ai un ibook 12 pouces depuis quelques années et à en lire vos posts je ne regarde plus mon vieux compagnon de la même manière  
Je me demande donc ce que vous appelez une couche plastique plastique ? car si il existe une façon de réparer sans souder cela m'intéresse. 
Cet ibook est 'vital' pour moi, c'est mon compagnon 'nomade' depuis plusieurs année et apple n'a pas sorti de succésseurs à mon goût...les macbook me paraissent trop fragiles et mon macbook pro intransportables...alors je le bichonne mon ibook...

merci


----------



## Pierrou (19 Novembre 2007)

Moi j'ai mon iBook depuis juillet 2005 ( 1,2ghz ) et je crois que j'en suis vraiment amoureux :love: 

La résolution est plutôt acceptable, je trouve, pour un écran 12".
Il est super beau, super léger, et très robuste... En plus, depuis que j'ai monté la RAM à 768, il tourne comme une horloge ( bon, faut dire que je le pousse pas très loin non plus  )... Seul défaut, la capacité du DD ( 30go, même en 2005 c'était de l'abus  ).

Donc oui, je pense que c'est un bon achat en occasion, à condition de prendre une des dernières séries et de gonfler la RAM...


----------



## Tox (19 Novembre 2007)

Pour ma part, j'ai une version G4, 1.2 GHZ de novembre 2004. Et bien, au bout de deux ans de nomadisme quotidien, la panne graphique m'est tombée dessus. Réparation effectuée (selon bricolage traditionnel) et heureusement machine stabilisée.

Par contre, un G4 limite vraiment l'usage d'iDVD ou d'iMovie.


----------



## zeph58 (19 Novembre 2007)

ymathias a dit:


> J'ai un ibook 12 pouces depuis quelques années et à en lire vos posts je ne regarde plus mon vieux compagnon de la même manière
> Je me demande donc ce que vous appelez une couche plastique plastique ? car si il existe une façon de réparer sans souder cela m'intéresse.
> Cet ibook est 'vital' pour moi, c'est mon compagnon 'nomade' depuis plusieurs année et apple n'a pas sorti de succésseurs à mon goût...les macbook me paraissent trop fragiles et mon macbook pro intransportables...alors je le bichonne mon ibook...
> 
> merci




Hello ici la methode utiliser pour mon compte dans la langue de shakespear : http://www.coreyarnold.org/ibook/

Au lieu du tampon vu que j avait pas sa sous la main, j'avait une vielle carte plastique (type CB) que j ai decoupe et j ai fait une cale d'une epaisseur de 3 fois epaisseur d une CB et depuis le TiBook a mme refonctionne sans bleme

Juste prevoir une table bien clean, les bon outil et de la patience car y en a tout de meme une bonne quarantaine de vis.

Sinon les symptomes : au depart le Tibook ne demarrer pas du premier coup une sorte de bip sourd et long etait emis et hop en veille, je virai la baterie et il repartai, et un jour il est pas reparti j'ai fouille sur le net et les divers forums et j avait trouve sa je ne sait plus bien ou et depuis RuleZ


----------



## ymathias (19 Novembre 2007)

merci pour cette info que je garde peiusement !

Par contre pour revenir au sujet; l'ibook est tout sauf léger...c'est un vrai poids...
mais c'est pourça qu'on l"aime


----------



## Pierrou (19 Novembre 2007)

Vous le trouvez lourd vous ? Moi j'le trouve léger... compact, mais léger... enfin la compacité donne une impression de robustesse quoi... 

Mais bon, je suis vieux peut être, déjà


----------



## rizoto (19 Novembre 2007)

Je ne trouve pas qu'l soit lourd non plus, à part quand je le tiens à bout de bras


----------



## pacis (20 Novembre 2007)

franchement à taille égale et presque même prix maintenant en occas, je préfère largement un Alu 12", plus costaud, plus sympa , moins plastoc ....


----------



## zeph58 (21 Novembre 2007)

pacis a dit:


> franchement à taille égale et presque même prix maintenant en occas, je préfère largement un Alu 12", plus costaud, plus sympa , moins plastoc ....



C pour sa que mme veut que je change le mien et que je m achete une nouvelle bebete

Missiou Steve a quand un MacBook Pro 12" ou 11" car le 13,3 y tient pas bien dans mon magnifique Crumpler rouge petant :rateau:


----------



## leonor (24 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

J'utilise non pas un ibook G4 mais un ibook G3 600 Mhz 12" 384 Mo Sdram PC 133 20 Go lecteur combo (graveur Cdr/ cdrw et lecteur DVD) qui lit bien les vidéos, la zik,  accepte la bureautique, le surf sur le net avec une carte airport première génération "plastique' gris/blanc le tout sous Mac os X 10.4.11.

Moi aussi j'en suis amoureux et heureux switcher mais qui utilise aussi windows XP et par le passé BeOs de Jean Louis Gasssé ex numéro 2 d'Apple sauf erreur de ma part.

Salut


----------

